# Help - he's too attached



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Hi there,

We have had our lovely Ernie for just over a week. He has a lovely temperament and has taken to training fantastically. Within a day he would sit. He now gives a paw, fetches a ball and drops it at our feet, will also drop other items (which has come in really handy), will recall to us and is learning to leave things. 

We took him out for the first time yesterday and he was a total star. Recalled well, stuck by us, a bit wary of other dogs but interacting well with encouragement. 

Now for our problem. He has very much bonded with me and isn't keen to separate. I have a 13 year old who he loves to play with. However, if I leave the room he pines and whines and my son can't get him to play or nap. We are working on this by me leaving them for periods throughout the day and I'm encouraging quarterpint (QP) to do as much of the care as possible. This morning QP decided to take Ernie on his early morning walk. He went to the park and let him off lead, like we did yesterday with great success. However, Ernie picked up his ball and ran all the way home. QP got a fright but is also increasingly upset that the dog prefers me. 

I go back to work next week and QP will be responsible during the day for a couple of weeks. Any advice on how to increase the bond between them and overcome the separation anxiety with me.


----------



## Woody29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi congratulations on your new puppy Ernie, we had this problem with our rescue Heinz 57 dog a few years ago when I lived home he instantly attached to me and would pine when I left even though my mum was at home we started with a small amount of time away like you have been and gradually increase it also is it only you that feeds Ernie cause I would advise letting QP feed him too. It didn't take long for our dog to love the whole family hope it goes ok.


----------

